# crossing angle degree



## neil benjamin (Dec 22, 2011)

Hope I make sense . If I put two peco turn outs facing each other , probably med or large where the diverting tracks meet what will the crossing angle be ?
I am trying to put two spurs off my main in opposite directions but want to save room and make longer spurs 
Like I said hope I made sense 
thanks


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Uhhhh: do you mean you want to use two turnouts where the diverging tracks connect together? If so there is no crossing angle. A large will obviously eat up more room than a small. Am I thinking correctly?


----------



## neil benjamin (Dec 22, 2011)

Bwells said:


> Uhhhh: do you mean you want to use two turnouts where the diverging tracks connect together? If so there is no crossing angle. A large will obviously eat up more room than a small. Am I thinking correctly?


No they cross .....


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Okay, I think I see what you mean. You want to connect a left and a right turnout so that the diverging rails are facing each other and will cross ASAP. The crossing would depend on the size of the turnout (large, medium, small) but it will a by guess by golly situation.


----------



## neil benjamin (Dec 22, 2011)

This what i mean


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Atlas has 12.5 degree, 19, and 30 for tight ones. Probably the 12.5 and adjust.

http://www.hobbylinc.com/cgi-bin/s8.cgi?cat_s=UKH&tag0_i=1353


----------



## NumberOne (Sep 19, 2012)

For #6 turnouts, use a 19 degree crossover.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I would use a double crossover for the shown purpose...would cost a little more but would save more space and add a switching option too...my opinion.....


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Peco code 100 turnouts don't use a number to identify their diverting
radius. Instead they use small, medium and large.

Small is somewhat like a # 4,
Medium is near a # 6
Large like a # 8.

Looks like a crossing degree would be a best guess based on
the lack of exact radius. Trial and error.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Nothing beats making a full sized prototype (with paper templates, wood, or real turnouts) and measuring.

Give yourself a little separation between the tracks, then you can put some flex track in the middle and adapt the angle to a standard one.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Or you could hand lay the crossing, at whatever angle it ended up.

Or don't use Peco turnouts.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Brakeman Jake said:


> I would use a double crossover for the shown purpose...would cost a little more but would save more space and add a switching option too...my opinion.....


I wouldn't. The extra switches connecting the spurs together would be totally unnecessary and unrealistic, and not actually add anything.


----------



## neil benjamin (Dec 22, 2011)

cv_acr said:


> I wouldn't. The extra switches connecting the spurs together would be totally unnecessary and unrealistic, and not actually add anything.



My thoughts too . I have a peco med cross over coming I will see how it works out


----------



## outlaw bill (Apr 3, 2013)

I may be way off base and please let me know if I am but, wouldn't a Kato double crossover work in that case?


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

I thought we just discussed using a double crossover not actually really making sense in this situation.


----------



## Dr Bob (Dec 31, 2013)

In addition to the turnout radius, other factors can affect the cross over angle. If there is a greater track distance from the turnout to the cross over and depending where you want your spur to end up, you can change the angle of the cross over to some degree. I have such a cross over on my layout and I am using Atlas #4 turnouts. I wanted my spurs to go about 1 ft from the approach track so I used a larger angle cross over and set it farther from the turnouts. 

Dr Bob


----------

